# a simple question regarding malware, and a more complicated one regarding legit app not installing...



## er557 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ok, so my car's head unit was successfully rooted, xposed installed, and due to lack of space by design, I resorted to Link2sd app. Once linked several apps, I took out the sd card in order to expand the partition to 64gb, of course all data there was lost, but afterwards all apps reinstalled again easily. Except dropbox, it does not install via store nor apk, probable residue due to it being on the sd card before. I saw several solutions and yet to try them, one being install apk editor and mod the dropbox apk to internal only, the other is to uninstall all updates to play store and reboot.

The second question for the experts is: can an adware/malware apk lacking an app name(blank) once installed cause any damage without being ran yet(installed, inspected footprint and promptly uninstalled-didnt launch)?
Being paranoid, I uploaded to virus total and saw some adware stuff, nothing serious, but it came from a fake site.


edit:
problems solved:
root explorer deleted com files of residual apps from system data dir, now no conflict and they install fine!
also checked with task manager and two anti virus apps, no offending malware running or present.


----------

